# Sister Bay, WI - NE Wisconsin/ HLA 3500X



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

HLA expandable Box pusher. Expands from 8 to 12 feet. One year old. Best to call(920)421-1335
$6500


----------



## Buddah (Oct 29, 2017)

Did you not like it?


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

On a large lot where you need to move and stack snow it worked fine but we are in a small town and lost one bigger lot and have a bunch of town homes and condos that the skid does and we really need the ability to furrow rather than the ability to collect and deposit at the end of the run. We liked the ability to expand and contract based on conditions and need and we liked the ability to pull back from garage doors and loading docks.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Price reduced to $6000.


----------



## Breckplow (Jan 13, 2019)

do you still have this ?


----------

